# Big Ones



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I used to have a K30. A pal of mine has asked me to help him source a similar grinder, and to be honest, I am out of my depth here now. I can find a K30 locally, for £1248, so if that was the benchmark, what else is there to consider. It is for domestic use, he does not want a doser, and does not mind second hand or new. It has to look good in his kitchen though! Thoughts?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Perhaps someone could enlighten me on these two....

http://www.coffeemanuk.co.uk/index.php?page=1105

http://www.coffeemanuk.co.uk/index.php?page=1093


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Maybe check out the Mazzer Major-e (Robur-e is genuinely BIG) & Compak K8/K10 'fresh' grinders also


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Mahlkonig ProM Espresso, Compak K8 or K10 if they can afford it. Eureka Nino (also very expensive),

Personally I'm looking at a HG One hand grinder with massive 83mm conical burrs....hmmm fluffy.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Don't overlook the Versalab. I've had mine now for nearly 5 years without any real problems. Changed the belt once & the burrs keep very sharp.

Much easier to obtain nowadays. Nice people to deal with. Perfect for Home use a bit 'iffy' for commercial use because its not fast but produces beautiful grinds without retention.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

How about eureka mythos,supposed to be a all singing and dancing grinder http://m.preloved.co.uk/m/showadvert/107345930/eureka-mythos-coffee-bean-grinder-electric-with-large-hopper.html

Nice review here

http://www.espressoitalia.com.au/coffee-machines/MACHINES/36+Grinders/EUREKA+MYTHOS/Eureka+Mythos+Digital+Coffee+Grinder


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for all you thoughts..I think it is sorted! That Eureka looks canny by the way!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah,I'd love one,for the money it looks a steal but the footprint,especially depth is huuuuge


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The eureka is an amazing grinder better than the royal that I used to have, unfortunately that one on preloved is no longer available as I believe they sold it on ebay for £667.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Check out the Fracino C6 (rebadged Compak K6), looks great and grind quality is superb! Very easy to adjust too!!

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Commercial-Coffee-Grinders.html

Andy


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

coffeebean said:


> Check out the Fracino C6 (rebadged Compak K6), looks great and grind quality is superb! Very easy to adjust too!!
> 
> http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Commercial-Coffee-Grinders.html
> 
> Andy


Do you think the k6 is in the same league as the royal, robur eureka etc?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I believe the K6 is comparable to a Mazzer Super Jolly. The Compak K8 and K10 are bigger and comparable with the grinders you mentioned.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Agreed the k10 is in the same league as the big bad boys


----------

